# Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Fuel Trim Values



## varun156 (Jun 26, 2016)

I have just started using DashCommand IOS application to view the various parameters. I have been facing some trouble with one of the injectors (Code P0C22). Just out of curiosity I wanted to check the fuel trim values to get some more details on the injectors. However in the dashboard when I check the fuel trims values the application does not show any values and instead says N/A.

Has anyone tried the same thing? 

My Car's model is - 2.0 VCDi 2012.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

varun156 said:


> I have just started using DashCommand IOS application to view the various parameters. I have been facing some trouble with one of the injectors (Code P0C22). Just out of curiosity I wanted to check the fuel trim values to get some more details on the injectors. However in the dashboard when I check the fuel trims values the application does not show any values and instead says N/A.
> 
> Has anyone tried the same thing?
> 
> My Car's model is - 2.0 VCDi 2012.


Moved to diesel technical section. 

Welcome to the forum! What country are you in? We have a few people from countries other than the USA who might be more familiar with your particular vehicle.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

To me fuel trim is more of a lean/rich thing. What I think you are talking about is the injector balance rates, which is + or - fuel for each individual injector to keep things running smoothly (cause not all injectors are equal). 

It's more of a pizeo thing... You won't really find that sort of information with the traditional solenoid injectors your engine uses. The US Cruze (which use pizeo) gives that information as 4 PIDs, one for each injector. In other words, you won't find it. I don't even think it trims each injector individually. Not sure how you'd go about diagnosing without pulling them and getting them tested... Or just replace them all if you really think its the problem


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Right...diesels you just kind of...add more fuel and you make more power. It'll pull in whatever air it needs.


----------



## varun156 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. 

@diesel, I am from India. 


Just to give background of the problem, I got this code P20CC recently and its description says "Cylinder 1 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Minimum Limit". 

I took the car to the authorized dealer. They told me that this could be a problem with the injector in Cylinder 1. To narrow down the problem they switched the injector from Cylinder 1 to Cylinder 2, cleared the code and asked me to wait and check if the code comes back for Cylinder 2 now. I did get the code again but it was same (P20CC). 

Which means there was nothing wrong with the injector in first place. What else could be causing this code from Cylinder 1 only?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you have the single can or duel cam engine?


----------

